# Ooopsie! "Accidentally" bought a tiel.



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

So i went to look at tiels. Just to look. Sort of see what was out there.

Then i "accidentally" fell onto the credit card machine, got one in a box and drove home with it. Clumsy me!

Pics will be here shortly once i get them uploaded!


----------



## MildlyAnnoyedBird (Jun 10, 2011)

Can't wait!

Bet Smokey is going to be really happy to have a buddy! Anxious to see photos and hear alllllll about him/her


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Ha ha hard to resist, tiels are very hard to find near me 

looking forward to the pics


----------



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

Well s/he is settled in Smokey's old cage for now, but once he (i'll use he for now) is calmed down a bit and settled in a little more i will be getting a new cage.

Stringy poops at the moment but that's from the stress of being moved, i saw it poop at the shop and it was fine. It's mostly clinging from the top of the cage for now but it has had a good look around and seems curious. Tail feathers are a little raggedy and crest is sticking up all shapes, but then it is sticking it's crest through the top of the cage lol. It's in the spare room for now til quarantine is over. Has barely made any noise, just a couple of chirps but it's only been here about half an hour or just under that. Uploading pics now.


----------



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

Other than being a whiteface i'm not entirely sure of the mutation, these are the pics i could get for now, i didn't want to stress him out too much.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Awww so cute 

Im so jealous :blush:


----------



## cknauf (Aug 27, 2012)

Looks like a whiteface pearl pied. Pretty little guy!


----------



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

I'm not sure there's any way to tell his sex yet, but i'm pretty happy to wait and see what behaviours emerge in the next few months as he matures. Would sure help with naming though lol.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

I'm going to vote boy..not for any logical reason though.

Looks like a beautiful bird.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

It looks like you will have to get this one dna sexed or judge by behavior. I think all its tail and wing feathers are clear (pied).


----------



## CrazyBirdie (Nov 5, 2012)

Name him/her Snowy! It goes well with Smokey.


----------



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

I'd like to give him an Irish name. Aoife or Niamh for a girl, Geimbridh (Geev-ray, means winter) for a boy.

Or Sorcha (girl), Sora (boy, pronounced the same) I didn't name Smokey, but he answers to it, so it's way too late to change it 

It's gone dark here now, i've put the heater on in the spare room and left the light on in case of night frights etc.

I've just told my mum i've got a "guest" in the spare room at the moment, i think she may maybe tell me off a little. She's not an animal person lol.

I might look up the irish word for Snow  I need something pronouncable so if i write it down the people on this site won't get unpronouncable word rage at me lol.


----------



## Fweet (Apr 9, 2012)

That is a bonny little bird! There's personality in that eye


----------



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

Haha Smokey just figured out there's another birdy.

There was my first bit of back-and-forth flock calling!

Closed the doors now so hopefully they can't hear each other. Ooooohhh i just want to go sit in the other room with the new bird for a while but i want to give it the evening to properly settle in haha.


----------



## MildlyAnnoyedBird (Jun 10, 2011)

Ooooh, I like Sorcha/Sora.

I second the whiteface pearl pied. The question is whether or not the pearls will stay, though I'm not sure in pieds if the pearls ever stay in boys?

BEAUTIFUL.


----------



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

Fweet said:


> That is a bonny little bird! There's personality in that eye


He's a little bedraggled at the moment with his crest and tail feathers sticking out but then a lot of young birds are lol.

It was his eyes that drew me to him as well as his colouring, he was really curious and checking me out in the shop


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

> though I'm not sure in pieds if the pearls ever stay in boys?


They will eventually fade just not as fast as with a normal pearl. The pied causes the pearls to last longer but they'll eventually go away. My Pankakes is a PF cinnamon pearl pied and we've had him almost two years and his pearls are just now starting to fade. 

Very beautiful bird. Any idea on age?


----------



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

He's about 12 weeks old  I'm half-heartedly considering a dna test but i'm not sure how to go about it. He'll have to go for a vet check up soon though so perhaps i could ask about it then. Mind you, apart from naming, it really doesn't make much of a difference to me what sex he is.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Then you'll definitely have to wait til he's older to determine sex and behavior is going to be your best bet.


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

Wahahaha, Loopy Lou, you are funny.  Don't worry, accidents happen.  I can see why it happened though! He/She is gorgeous.


----------



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

Ok i've decided! His name is going to be Geimbridh. I'll put the phonetic spelling in my signature. Reason being that if he does turn out to be female then it's not too different a sound to switch to Aoife  (Geev-ray, ee-fah)


----------



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

I just poked my head round the door to check on him (i check on him every time i go by) and he's just sitting on the floor in his cage


----------



## thistle (Sep 21, 2012)

Geimbridh is stunning! Don't blame you for not being able to resist bringing him home.


----------



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

Well he's gone from cramming himself into the top of the cage to sitting on the bottom and refusing to budge. I moved the food and water down a fair bit lower. So far he's not eaten any seed out of the bowl but he has nibbled on a seed bar thats in there.


----------



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

Ooh i was just showing my mum the new bird and it was chirping. She said "Jeez, listen to the echo of it!"

Then i was like "ooh, Echo! That could be a nice name!"

What do you guys think? Is there already a bird about the site called Echo?


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

I like the name of Echo.my wife and I have decided to name our new bird Snowflake,he/she will be coming to our home at the end of January or February depending on the type of white face we get either an adult male white face normal gray or a 3 month white face normal gray from a breeder here in Iowa that sells to our local pet store here in Oskaloosa.He/she will be quarantined for thirty days when get the bird.


----------



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

Snowflake sounds lovely! Cute name 

I just peeked in and Echo was beak deep in the food bowl, so he's eating, yay!


----------



## thistle (Sep 21, 2012)

Echo is a great name to. 

Glad your mum didn't go mad when she found out.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Echo is gorgeous! But I am guessing girl!


----------



## flippityjib (Dec 13, 2012)

That is a sharp looking little bird! We don't have any tiel breeders around here and I think that is a good thing or I might be like you and accidentally get me another one....  We have a pet store, but I don't go that rout anymore for lots of reasons. 
Congrats to you on your new little guy!


----------



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

JaimeS said:


> Echo is gorgeous! But I am guessing girl!


His flock calls do seem a fair bit quieter than Smokeys. His feet are pretty big though! Does that mean he'll be a pretty big bird? Smokey's look dainty compared to Echo's lol


----------



## Oni (Feb 20, 2012)

One of my fave mutations! Congratulations! :thumbup:

A man who came to visit today and help me ring my tiels accidentally left a pair of turqs in my house  - some people are so careless 


Sent from my SK17i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

Oni said:


> One of my fave mutations! Congratulations! :thumbup:
> 
> A man who came to visit today and help me ring my tiels accidentally left a pair of turqs in my house  - some people are so careless


Indeed, so sillly of him!


----------



## cknauf (Aug 27, 2012)

Loopy Lou said:


> His flock calls do seem a fair bit quieter than Smokeys. His feet are pretty big though! Does that mean he'll be a pretty big bird? Smokey's look dainty compared to Echo's lol


Not necessarily. We nearly named Denali Sasquatch because his feet are so big, but he's only slightly bigger than Pippin. At 6 months, he's yet to grow into his feet. I think some birds just have big feet


----------



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

I've just been in to spend some time with him. I'm sure it's probably too early to be trying some training today but i took some millet with me to put in the cage so he could maybe get a taste for it.

I'm trying to think back to what i did when i first got my budgies over ten years ago now as when i got Smokey it was a bit different.

Echo is pretty much in an empty cage at the moment, it has a couple of perches and food and water. He's running around like a mad thing most of the time. At one point he pulled up the newspaper at the bottom of the cage and hid underneath it as if he was checking it for monsters lol.

So i spent some time in there just talking softly to him and he calmed down and had a really good look at me. After a while he even started half closing his eyes and grinding his beak and his crest relaxed <3

Tomorrow i will go in and talk softly to him again and see if he's tried any of the millet. Depending on how he is i can slowly start adding a couple of different perches and some toys.

Since he's been going a bit mad i'm thinking of leaving the light on in case of night frights, but will that prevent him from getting sleep? I know Smokey can definitely snooze during the day.

He seems more of a scaredy bird than an aggressive bird, he's more likely to run away. His chirps have a totally different quality to Smokey's too. They sound different.

So anyhoo, that's Echo's first day lol.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Congrats, what a cute little guy!  I have a Sorcha (she is a Lutino), love that name, but Echo is a great choice too.


----------



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

I love the name Sorcha. Sorcha is from one of my favourite books and is an Irish version of Sarah, Sora is from the Kingdom Hearts computer game lol. Echo just didn't look like he'd suit that name though


----------



## Hels (Oct 31, 2012)

Then i "accidentally" fell onto the credit card machine

Haha!! So hilarious!! Congrats on your new edition 





Hels

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

I decided to turn off the light in the spare room and leave the hallway light on instead. Compromise 

Echo is really careless about what he does with his tail when he's climbing around, it's like he's shredding it to bits!

I don't think Echo will be all sleek like Smokey lol, i think he'll be a loveable scruffbag


----------



## Oni (Feb 20, 2012)

Bless, they normally get better with age 

Sent from my SK17i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## xNx (Jun 6, 2012)

Which shop was this from? 
How old is it?


----------



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

I got it from Blue Lagoon, it's about 12 weeks. They had another one from the same clutch as Echo and another 3 which seemed a couple of weeks younger 

You looking for another one?


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Loopy Lou said:


> Echo is really careless about what he does with his tail when he's climbing around, it's like he's shredding it to bits!
> 
> I don't think Echo will be all sleek like Smokey lol, i think he'll be a loveable scruffbag


That's a typical baby thing, I think. Freya is missing half her tail and the other half is all bent and broken and disheveled.

Echo is absolutely adorable and I love the name.  Congrats!


----------



## JennyLynn (Feb 13, 2012)

Stunning, that is one beautiful bird!


----------



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

Thanks Echolalia 

He must have gone to sleep now, haven't heard a peep in a couple hours! I shall go check on him.

I'm like a new mother lol.


----------



## xNx (Jun 6, 2012)

Damm i'd love to get another one, I live minutes away from that shop as well :/ Got to at least get through this year of university first.

Do you have any ideas what that green bird that's the size of a tiel in the shop is? I asked the younger guy once and he wouldn't tell me- I go there all the time too?!!


----------



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

Chances are that he didn't know, he didn't seem clued up at all about the birds! I must say that i didn't notice the green bird. If you could find a picture of it then i could probably name it but it would be kind of difficult to find a pic without the name to begin with i guess lol!


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

I'm guessing girl like Jaime. 

Avian biotech will do a mail in blood/feather test for $20.


----------



## MildlyAnnoyedBird (Jun 10, 2011)

Hehe. 

I like Echo as a name much better than...um....the other one. If you had chosen that, I would have had to make a separate macro just for his name so I didn't have to copy and paste all the time!

And yeah I think the scriggly tail is a baby thing. Sunshine banged himself up a lot when he came to me at first too.


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

I know all about 'accidently' falling on to things and coming home with new items and critters!

And can you believe, two people forgot their (in total) three birds here? Seems a lot of people are doing a lot of that lately! 

Love the names you've picked out for 'Echo'. Going to be interesting how things proceed in the next few weeks!


----------



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

MildlyAnnoyedBird said:


> Hehe.
> 
> I like Echo as a name much better than...um....the other one. If you had chosen that, I would have had to make a separate macro just for his name so I didn't have to copy and paste all the time!
> 
> And yeah I think the scriggly tail is a baby thing. Sunshine banged himself up a lot when he came to me at first too.


Yeah that's why i decided to go for an english sounding one haha!


----------



## hysteriauk (Jun 24, 2012)

awwwww your brave two teils and a budgie  wish I could get another one


----------



## sarahxxx92 (Dec 11, 2012)

Loopy Lou said:


> So i went to look at tiels. Just to look. Sort of see what was out there.
> 
> Then i "accidentally" fell onto the credit card machine, got one in a box and drove home with it. Clumsy me!
> 
> Pics will be here shortly once i get them uploaded!


haha this is me every time I bought a new budgie.. it just happened...
planning on buying my tiel a new cage.. I'm going to tell everyone it just happened by accident when they all go on about me spending money on my birds again! haha


----------



## bassamgaillany (Nov 16, 2012)

Argggggg so innocent and timid


----------



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

hysteriauk said:


> awwwww your brave two teils and a budgie  wish I could get another one


I think that realistically two tiels is my limit, i couldn't care properly for more at this moment in time


----------



## sonic123 (Nov 2, 2012)

so cute  looks like a pearl whiteface and it looks like a male


----------

